# Audax AP170M0 6-1/2" from PE



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

I just installed a set of these in my sisters grand cherokee. It is a Paper cone shielded speaker nothing special just pretty cheap.
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=296-192&ctab=2#Tabs

I wanted to replace her factory speakers (because they were totally blown) with something inexpensive that would be an upgrade. She still has the factory infinity head and amp.


Impressions

decent midbass, pretty smooth mids. She isnt going to win any SQ comps with this but it is a good upgrade over stock, and it was pretty cheap. Breakup seems to be pretty tolerable.
I am curious to see what these sound like with a little more power and proper crossovers. But I will have to wait for that segment of this upgrade


note I also installed dayton nd28s that reveiw will be separate


----------



## chemical_brother (Feb 7, 2007)

How do they stack up against your RS180's?


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

chemical_brother said:


> How do they stack up against your RS180's?


From what I can tell they are easier to work with than Rs-180's They have less midbass but do seem to play higher without any problems. They also sound better than the rs-180s off head unit level power.

If someone is just upgrading factory speakers and leaving the factory head unit I would recommend the audax over the rs-180.


----------

